# Dunedin Causeway Launch



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I launch there often. Use the SE section closest to the bridge to launch anywhere else has a lot of rocks.


----------



## RatherBeOnTheWater (Feb 5, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Pete Casteline (Jan 4, 2018)

Launch where the jet skis launch


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Pete Casteline said:


> Launch where the jet skis launch


Run as many of them over as you can...call it public service...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Seminole is a much safer, better launch. I would not launch at the beach at causeway.


----------

